# I Need 9mm Bullet Drop Information



## X6StringerX

I primarily shoot Winchester white box and Federal American Eagle. Which of the three readily available grains, 115, 124, and 147, will have the least bullet drop? Excluding variables like wind, which is the best choice for 50 yards? 25 yards? What are the advantages and disadvantages of the various weights?


----------



## Guest

Try this page: http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_trajectory_table.htm

Essentially, more gunpowder will equate to higher velocity and therefore travel further before that nasty old gravity takes over.

Scott


----------



## Growler67

Generally "drop" isn't something to get too caught up with in handguns. Of the two brands mentioned they are comparable with each other. I have no imperical data to offer, but if you are engaging targets with a handgun (especially without "match" ammo) over 50 yards on a regular basis, you need to consider a suitable rifle.

Ballistically handgun ammo is pretty flat shooting and predictable out to 50 yds. Generally between the brands and weights listed you will find approximately a 3" drop plus or minus 1-2 inches ALL depending on what they are being shot out of because barrel length will be the biggest variable in determining this information (ALL other factors being equal and consistant). Not knowing what you are shooting it out of leaves the formula wide open for variance.

Advantages to disadvantages? Expense as the lighter 115gr is most common (in ball) for range/practice use. The 124gr and 147gr, though available by some manufacturers in ball, is genaerally used in JHP for SD/HD ammo and is generally more expensive. What works best for you and your handgun will have to be determined by a little expense and range time on your part.

I have found that POA/POI can be affected by ammo choice and knowing what the difference (if any) is between your practice ammo and SD/HD ammo (if you choose to use different types) will have to be determined by you and what you shoot it from.

The lighter bullets/loads will feel sharper in recoil whereas the heavier will have a different feel when discharged. Heavier bullet and more powerful (powder) loads to push it through the barrel and all. Personally I use 115gr (WWB) for practice and have switched from the 124gr to the 147gr in my preferrred JHP (Fed HydraShoks). My philosophy is more mass on target and the slightly lower velocity is insignificant within 50 yds, IMO. What works best for you will again have to be determined by you.

I ALWAYS end my range sessions with a couple/few mags of my SD/HD loads. It refreshes my muscle memory and POA/POI adjustment for putting rounds where I want them. Why not just use one ammo so as to not have to remember different things, expense and because of the recent election.........availability.


----------



## X6StringerX

I'm inquiring about the ammo for an M9 and a 92FS. I guess my main goal is to figure out which one has the least drop, not which one will work best as that is far too subjective.

Maybe I'll just buy whatever is on sale, LOL.


----------

